

Real-Time Stream Processing as Game Changer in a Big Data World - stephenaevans
http://www.infoq.com/articles/stream-processing-hadoop

======
bhhaskin
That's amazing! The entire title is made up of buzzwords!

~~~
golgappi
read the title and decided against clicking

